# Russian Sage



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh I LOVE it! Great photo. The bee is so cute. What are you shooting with?


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

Barry- That my favorite plant, blooms well into Sept. Got 2 plants also in my backyard, and you are right it hosts more
than one type of pollinator.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

We should show that to our bees. Our Russian sage is lonely. Neither the honeybees nor the bumbles are working it. We are bewildered.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I find the honey bees on Russian sage only in a dearth. But the Russian sage seems to have pollinators on it for a very long period of time. Leaf cutters, sweat bees etc. are always on it.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Here are a couple more I took.

Image 1
Image 2
Image 3

Teal, I used my little compact camera. Canon Power Shot SD750 

It's tough getting a good one on the Russian Sage as the bees only spend about 2-3 seconds on the flower. A lot of blurred ones to get a sharp one.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Barry, on Tuesday we attended “Beekeeping Through the Camera Lens” with Simon Croson of the Aritisan Honey Company, held at George Mason University.

http://www.sicroson.com/Sicroson.com/Home.html

He uses an Olympus DSLR and also a pocket compact. He has won international photo competitions. And frankly, I think you could give him a run for his money. Nice!

Or maybe it is just the photogenic subject you chose ... I was just out back with a Nikon doing macro shots of dead drone larvae and varroa mites. Gonna be a while before I get my appetite back.

My wife has a Canon Power Shot. I need to show her what it can do.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Mexican Sage is a good plant here in Alabama. It blooms late August until frost usually. Russian sage wouldn't grow for me for some reason. Great pictures Barry!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Those are good pictures. I can't take a good one to save my life.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

beautiful resolution and bravo!


----------

